# what lens with what body?



## 00digitalsniper (Feb 25, 2015)

I have two lenses and two bodies I tend to have on hand.
24-70mm f2.8
70-200mm f2.8
canon 6D
canon T5i

what lens would you put on what body and why?
or pros and cons for both so I can choose.

I tend to shoot live outdoor festivals and events, music, dance, street performance.

thanks


----------



## weepete (Feb 25, 2015)

24-70 on the 6D and 70-200 on the T5i. 

Because the full frame and the 24-70mm will give you a wide angle to a short telephoto. 70-200 on the crop will give you quite a long range (approximatley the equivalent FOV to a 105-300mm on ff) for single portraits and stage shots maximising the benifit of both sensors and lenses.


----------



## 00digitalsniper (Feb 25, 2015)

weepete said:


> 24-70 on the 6D and 70-200 on the T5i.
> 
> Because the full frame and the 24-70mm will give you a wide angle to a short telephoto. 70-200 on the crop will give you quite a long range (approximatley the equivalent FOV to a 105-300mm on ff) for single portraits and stage shots maximising the benifit of both sensors and lenses.



Thanks for the quick reply..

That is what I was thinking, aside from the aesthetics of it with the smaller lens on the larger body and vise versa. I am after the better result not the look.


----------



## photowest.com.au (Mar 9, 2015)

Put the wide angle on your 6D. You'll miss the 70-112mm lengths, but you can always zoome with your feet.  It will result in a lot more flexibility.


----------

